# GM Factory XM's to work with Sirius (according to GM e-mail)



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

This is the text from an e-mail I received about my XM subscription in my Chevy Silverado:

XM/SIRIUS Merger: More Choices for You
Time: Thu, 04 Sep 2008 14:33:18 EDT
From: General Motors 
To: 
CC: 
Subject: XM/SIRIUS Merger: More Choices for You

----------------------------------------------------------------
Sounds like great news for you.
----------------------------------------------------------------

Dear David Jordan,

At GM, we're focused on each and every aspect of our owners' 
driving experience. So we've naturally paid close attention 
to the merger of XM and SIRIUS. 
For more information, visit xmradio.com: 
http://email.generalmotors.bfi0.com/W0RT01AF97318A1FAE70128A7F7890

The merger has been approved, and now XM and SIRIUS will move 
forward with their plans. I'm writing today to tell you that we 
think that's great news for GM owners. Here are three reasons 
why:

You'll have new choices. A combined company will be able to 
offer an even broader spectrum of audio entertainment. You'll 
have the choice of the best of both companies' programming.

You'll get new pricing and packages. In fact, there will be 
exciting new subscription packages that combine the best of what 
each company has to offer. Packages including the best of both 
XM and SIRIUS programming will be priced below the cost of 
subscribing to them separately.

You'll use the same radios. XM has guaranteed us that no radio 
will become obsolete due to the merger. Both companies have 
millions of radios entertaining loyal listeners. The combined 
company wants subscribers to enjoy those radios more than ever!

There's nothing you need to do right now. Look for an e-mail in 
the next few months with programming and pricing specifics. For 
any questions in the meantime, go to xmradio.com: 
http://email.generalmotors.bfi0.com/W0RT01AF9791BA1FAE70128A7F7890

XM and SIRIUS will soon bring you the level of service you've 
come to expect, along with new plans and programming that will 
exceed your expectations. You, as a valued GM owner, deserve 
nothing less.

Sincerely,

Richard M. Lee
Executive Director
Satellite Radio Services
GM

----------------------------------------------------------------

This is an e-mail advertisement. To stop receiving these e-mails 
from GM solely dedicated to the XM Satellite Radio services 
available in your vehicle, please click on the following link: 
http://email.generalmotors.bfi0.com/W0RT01AF9701AA1FAE70128A7F7890

If you prefer not to receive any unsolicited marketing e-mails 
regarding GM products and services, please click on the 
following link: 
http://email.generalmotors.bfi0.com/W0RT01AF97805A1FAE70128A7F7890

(C) 2008 General Motors Corp.

To view Copyright and Trademark information, visit 
http://email.generalmotors.bfi0.com/W0RT01AF97904A1FAE70128A7F7890

To view the GM Privacy Statement, visit 
http://email.generalmotors.bfi0.com/W0RT01AF97607A1FAE70128A7F7890

General Motors Corporation
100 Renaissance Center
482-A00-MAR
Detroit, MI 48265-1000


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

With respect to the title of your post, that's not what GM is telling you at all. The email only says that some of Sirius' programming will be available to you as part of whatever XM subscription you chose to buy. Your radio will still only be able to tune in signals from XM's two satellites (Rock and Roll).


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

A very misleading e-mail from GM.

In reality, an XM radio can only pick up XM programming from the XM sats. It is 100% incompatable with an SSR radio. And v-v.

All GM is saying is that the XM sats will continue to send out a signal.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

That’s right. All it means is that your hardware will not become obsolete. You will still be able to receive broadcasts transmitted on the XM satellite, but you won’t be able to receive anything from the Sirius satellite. It is speculated that the music genre and decade channels will be merged and simulcast on both satellites, but specialty programming like Howard Stern, Martha Stewart, MLB, etc. may never be.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

rudeney said:


> That's right. All it means is that your hardware will not become obsolete. You will still be able to receive broadcasts transmitted on the XM satellite, but you won't be able to receive anything from the Sirius satellite. It is speculated that the music genre and decade channels will be merged and simulcast on both satellites, but specialty programming like Howard Stern, Martha Stewart, MLB, etc. may never be.


And also, that they almost certainly will need to remove XM or Sirius channels to get teh additional ones on the system, so while the radio will not be technically obsolete, you will lose some channels you had before. Maybe that is no big deal, but it just might be a channel you really like.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

From what I'm hearing about the country's business outlook right now GM is in a lot of trouble money wise. The email was probably just an attempt to get people to stay with GM. Never count on any big company to tell you the whole truth :nono:


----------

